# VFW or DAV



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Greetings 

I am living permanently in Cavite. Happy overall. Having problem with the VA on a benefit application. It was rejected out of hand based on a cancelled evaluation meeting. They claim I cancelled it. Never received notice so that is an interesting issue. Bottom line I need to file an "appeal." Any history with the DAV or VFW here in the Philippines? Any specific Rep you can recommend positively or otherwise?

Do they have these VA type meetings at the facility in Manila or is it off to Guam or continental USA?

I am not surprised by the VA's action/inaction but want to stay on top of this so the time limits do not toll.

Any help or suggestion(s) are greatly appreciated.

Mike (Reba)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Greetings
> 
> I am living permanently in Cavite. Happy overall. Having problem with the VA on a benefit application. It was rejected out of hand based on a cancelled evaluation meeting. They claim I cancelled it. Never received notice so that is an interesting issue. Bottom line I need to file an "appeal." Any history with the DAV or VFW here in the Philippines? Any specific Rep you can recommend positively or otherwise?
> 
> ...


Good Morning Mike,

Dealing with the VA is a pain in the tail and even harder if their records show a problem of any kind. There are VFW posts in the Philippines but the best one to deal with is the VFW Post In Angeles City. It's the largest and best equipped post outside of the US.

Not sure about using email or phone calls but in person they are great. I'd suggest getting hold of the post commander to get the assistance you need.
Follow This Link to their site.


PS. Noticed you flew for the military and DOD. Did you know that there is an ultralight flying club up close to Angeles City? Great place!


Best of luck
Asian Spirit


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have never used the VFW but would give them a try if I were you. I have also heard the Angeles chapter is good. 

I am a life member of the DAV and every time I have approached them for help (in the US) they blew me off. I have never received any kind of help from them, and will no longer donate to them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I have never used the VFW but would give them a try if I were you. I have also heard the Angeles chapter is good.
> 
> I am a life member of the DAV and every time I have approached them for help (in the US) they blew me off. I have never received any kind of help from them, and will no longer donate to them.


No need to donate to them or anyone else - but the DAV has a good group that also meets at the Angeles VFW post. The two groups work together in many ways there Including the boy scouts and veterans cemetery etc. 
It should be noted here than I am not a member of either group


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

You may want to steer clear of The Angeles City VFW, too much gossip goes on there.

Try The Veterans Benefit Network 

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vets/index.php

or 

Military Retirees in The Philippines
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/US_Military_Retirees_Of_The_Philippines/info


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Thanks I will try to contact the "Commander" and schedule a sit down. Think I will bring the wife and spend a few days in that local...like to get her out of the house with me for some down time. Thanks again.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

"PS. Noticed you flew for the military and DOD. Did you know that there is an ultralight flying club up close to Angeles City? Great place!"

We plan on visiting there once a month to socialize when the dust settles here at the house (building a work shed / barn next door) but I think I am done with flying. Started in Feb 1969 ended Dec 2016 all helo time - had my fill so to speak lol But thanks for the suggestion. One of my buddies is there 2 or 3 times a year instructing the local helo company out of Clark so may steal some stick time with him on occasion. But the reality is "the thrill is gone."


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> "PS. Noticed you flew for the military and DOD. Did you know that there is an ultralight flying club up close to Angeles City? Great place!"
> 
> We plan on visiting there once a month to socialize when the dust settles here at the house (building a work shed / barn next door) but I think I am done with flying. Started in Feb 1969 ended Dec 2016 all helo time - had my fill so to speak lol But thanks for the suggestion. One of my buddies is there 2 or 3 times a year instructing the local helo company out of Clark so may steal some stick time with him on occasion. But the reality is "the thrill is gone."


Yea it's a pretty good place. Membership is bit on the expensive side but would be worth it for those that wanna fly. 
I'm thinking of buying a non-flying membership just so I can take my family there for swimming and BBQ's whenever we want. The local "resorts" aren't bad but overcrowded most of the time and no telling what's in the water.
Yea if it "aint" fun anymore it's time to quit. Yaq might have fun though buying and building kits and then just sell them. You might be surprised once you find that retirement gets pretty old. That flying or building can be pretty fun.

I went flying there a few times (passenger only) with the ex club president. Lots of fun compared to larger aircraft. Truly what you'd call low and slow. Lot of the guys use to land on the NLEX expressway back before it was finished and made a nice spot to do touch and go's.


----------

